# Stereo audio to 3.5mm jack WITH volume control?



## spongemonkey95 (Dec 18, 2008)

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Speed-Link-Audio-Adapter-35mm-Female-to-Stereo-RCA-Phone-SL-8201

Something similar to this is what I'm looking for, but do these exist with a volume control knob? I'd like to hook heahphones directly up to my Xbox 360 through the component cables, but with volume control, without having to go through a set of external speakers. Any direction is appreciated.

Thanks,

Brent


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

many new headphones have a volume control in line with the cord.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

closest thing I ever saw was the lead for portable CD/mp3 players which had a built in volume control .. otherwise you would have to make something yourself


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102975

Of course being ratshack, i know you could probably find cheaper.


----------



## spongemonkey95 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, I just found something like that, magnethead, I'm going to pick it up soon. Thanks guys!


----------



## Sunnynight (Jul 30, 2009)

hey spongemonkey95 mabe this is a jack your looking for 

http://www.avkabelshop.nl/index.php?page=productdetails&catid=58&artikelid=5456

only bad thing is that its aon a dutch site :O


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Sunnynight and welcome to TSF :wave:

I hope they have figured it by now since this subject is 7 months old.

Thanks

BG


----------

